
Startup Trends 2016 - alain94040
http://thestartupconference.com/2016/05/07/startup-trends-2016/
======
andreoidb
VR is definitely trending. I'm working on a startup currently. I'm the
technical and product side of a two person team. My business focused partner
in passing asked if it would be possible to integrate VR into the platform. VR
literally adds nothing, these trends can be toxic as they are productive.

------
cloudjacker
Good to see blockchain pitches disappear.

But they'll probably come back after the halvening.

Any way, more room for the more useful blockchain products, if investors will
still have an ear for it.

~~~
placeybordeaux
For those that are wondering the next halvening is projected to be in mid
July. 75% of all bitcoins will have been mined. See more here:

[http://www.bitcoinblockhalf.com/#](http://www.bitcoinblockhalf.com/#)

------
mrdrozdov
AI and Machine Learning weren't mentioned. Neither were DevOps or
systems-y/database-y types.

~~~
jmstickney
Indeed agrees with you- "Leading Tech Job Trends":
[http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends](http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends)

~~~
MusaTheRedGuard
So I just spent like 10 minuted playing with that tool. It looks like Software
Developer and Software Engineer job posts are on a clear downward trend when
everything I've heard doesn't agree with that. Why do you think that is?

[http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends/q-Software-Engineer-q-
Softwa...](http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends/q-Software-Engineer-q-Software-
Developer.html?relative=1)

~~~
badloginagain
Maybe the postings have become more specific- Instead of a general Software
Engineer, They're posting "Front End Developer" or something even more
specific than that.

------
devanti
The problem with understanding trends is that people naturally tend to think
that the past predicts the future. What they forget is that what goes up,
usually goes down. This is true in the vast majority of cases except for
certain occasions (rise of internet, mobile, cloud). This is why hype such as
3d printing, VR, AI, IoT, chat bots, are just that -- hype, until we arrive at
the point in time where the exact necessary breakthrough occurs for each, but
I don't see it yet in many of todays cases.

~~~
soared
> The problem with understanding trends is that people naturally tend to think
> that the past predicts the future.

I hear this said a lot, but isn't it true? The weather today predicts the
weather tomorrow.

